# insure southern reg car in n.ireland



## dave28 (15 Apr 2009)

I am transferring to N.I. on a 6 month contract, taking my car with me. My ROI Insurance Co. will only provide cover up to 30 days. I have tried some N.I. insurance companies but they will only insure a northern registered car. Can anyone tell me if I have any options (other than the worst case scenario, sell my car here & buy up there)?


----------



## mathepac (15 Apr 2009)

dave28 said:


> ... My ROI Insurance Co. will only provide cover up to 30 days....


Is that 30 consecutive days or 30 days in any period of insurance (my policy is 3 months in any period of insurance or longer if I request it)?

If its the former, just drive back over the border once a month.


----------



## dave28 (15 Apr 2009)

They said they would cover for the first 30 days , then i would have to provide alternative insurance cover ie they will not be insuring the car while it is in NI.


----------



## NicolaM (15 Apr 2009)

Hi,
I had similar problems while working in the UK.
My options were to get the car re-registered in the UK (which was quite awkward, as it was an older car), or buy a UK registered car.
The ROI insurance wouldn't cover me beyond the 30 days but I did manage to get temporary insurance in the UK, on the proviso that the car was going to get UK registered within a specific time period. I think it was Quinn insurance that insured me.
In the end I bought a new car..

Nicola


----------



## GA001 (16 Apr 2009)

Your best bet would be to broker a deal with your current insurer - but I would imagine it would be on the provision it would only be on a 6 month contract.


----------



## Airtight (19 Apr 2009)

mathepac said:


> Is that 30 consecutive days or 30 days in any period of insurance (my policy is 3 months in any period of insurance or longer if I request it)?
> 
> If its the former, just drive back over the border once a month.



Who is that with? My sister is with Quinn and she will be spending a couple of months in Germany, whats the best option for her?


----------



## mathepac (19 Apr 2009)

Airtight said:


> Who is that with? ...


Quinn Direct.


----------



## rosemartin (19 Apr 2009)

dave so innoncent, this is only a small island, keep your southern insurance, if anything happens, say you were only visiting, 6 months is nothing, look at all the people from north working in south keeping their cars, what address do you think they use.


----------



## Airtight (19 Apr 2009)

mathepac said:


> Quinn Direct.



do you know of the implications of driving on the continent?


----------



## peteb (19 Apr 2009)

insurance companies are obliged under EU directives to provide the minimum level of insurance required in that country as standard! i.e. if you are in Germany and the mininum cover required is 1.3 million for third party property damage (if you damage someone or their property) then you get 1.3 million cover as opposed to the 30 million that would be provided in ireland.


----------



## dave28 (19 Apr 2009)

rosemartin said:


> dave so innoncent, this is only a small island, keep your southern insurance, if anything happens, say you were only visiting, 6 months is nothing, look at all the people from north working in south keeping their cars, what address do you think they use.


I actually did consider this rose, but dont I have to advise my insurance provider in advance in order to be covered while driving in N.Ire ??
I think the other suggestion might be a better option - to travel back south once a month and start from scratch - i havent looked into this yet but it might be a "loophole"


----------



## Airtight (19 Apr 2009)

peteb said:


> insurance companies are obliged under EU directives to provide the minimum level of insurance required in that country as standard! i.e. if you are in Germany and the mininum cover required is 1.3 million for third party property damage (if you damage someone or their property) then you get 1.3 million cover as opposed to the 30 million that would be provided in ireland.



Does that mean then the cover drops back to third party only?


----------



## GA001 (21 Apr 2009)

peteb said:


> insurance companies are obliged under EU directives to provide the minimum level of insurance required in that country as standard! i.e. if you are in Germany and the mininum cover required is 1.3 million for third party property damage (if you damage someone or their property) then you get 1.3 million cover as opposed to the 30 million that would be provided in ireland.


 
What good is TPO if your vehicle is stolen ?


----------



## mathepac (21 Apr 2009)

Airtight said:


> do you know of the implications of driving on the continent?


I'm not sure what you mean by "implications", but I drive 2 or 3 times a year in the UK and mainland Europe.


----------



## peteb (25 Apr 2009)

GA001 said:


> What good is TPO if your vehicle is stolen ?


 
Its not TPO, its third party property damage.  Full cover would apply on the continent if you told them.  But if you didnt or there was no mention of the limits in the wording, they only have to give cover for third party matters!


----------

